

Liberland Accuses Croatia of Invasion and Releases Video of 'Citizen' Abduction - gedrap
https://news.vice.com/article/liberland-accuses-croatia-of-invasion-and-releases-video-of-citizen-abduction?utm_source=vicenewsfb

======
Beached
I can't see them actually keeping this land as an independent nation. Someone
people in my home state own more than then their country. I can't imagine them
getting UN backing, however I do wish them luck. I am a fan of this
micronation movement thats going on. I hope seasteading and micronations
eventually provide an alternative solution to individuals who feel that their
government overreaches.

